# You Honda guys have to see this.



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I tried to get the YouTube link on here, but didn't quite know how. Thinking I was nuts about modding my hs928 tcd this guy took it to a whole new level. Look up Honda snowblower mm (mildly modified) on YouTube. Honda Snow Blower "WARNING" Rated MM:


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I was most blown away by the electric start and motorized chute control. I didn't know the Canadian models were equipped that way!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes. It's optional. Mine has it. Fun toys.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Are the clock and thermometer he installed on the left bar illuminated?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Or does he need a flashlight to see them?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow. This Dude is detailed. GPS, and an alarm, wild. If he has the funds, which it looks like he does, why not!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Not sure if they light up or not. He's in Newfoundland. By the looks of it, I would say no.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

He needs to add a bridge rectifier to that LED light!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> He needs to add a bridge rectifier to that LED light!


I noticed that too! I was surprised because it's electric start so he could tap into the 12V DC system already there ready to go. If I'm assuming correctly there's a charging system for the battery and regardless he has a built in tender that he keeps it on 24/7 anyway


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> He needs to add a bridge rectifier to that LED light!


I knew I wanted to rail on that guy about something.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I noticed that too! I was surprised because it's electric start so he could tap into the 12V DC system already there ready to go. If I'm assuming correctly there's a charging system for the battery and regardless he has a built in tender that he keeps it on 24/7 anyway


I believe that it does have a charging circuit. The charging circuit probably wouldn't keep up with the high powered LED, but just as you said, if he has the snowblower on a battery tender all the time then it's a non issue.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> I knew I wanted to rail on that guy about something.


lol, throw the whole thing in the scrap heap!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

He says in the video that the light doesn't flicker at all.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

tinter said:


> He says in the video that the light doesn't flicker at all.


Led shouldnt flicker on clean dc....


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Led shouldnt flicker on clean dc....


Flicker is not caused by LEDs, flicker is caused by the scan rate of his camera. Don't ponder on this part of the video since he clearly states in the video that he's getting camera flicker and the actual light doesn't flicker.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> He needs to add a bridge rectifier to that LED light!


Wrong, Flicker is cause by camera scan rate. No flicker if you were right beside it at the time. 

Plus bridge rectifier would do zero to remedee this problem. I'm a 35 year broadcast engineer and if you want to argue my point feel free to PM me.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is this a high crime area?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> Wrong, Flicker is cause by camera scan rate. No flicker if you were right beside it at the time.
> 
> Plus bridge rectifier would do zero to remedee this problem. I'm a 35 year broadcast engineer and if you want to argue my point feel free to PM me.


No arguing against physics but you can if you'd like , his AC headlight circuit is changing polarity at 50hertz-60hertz. Most humans can see LEDs flicker at that rate (since an led is a diode) the gentleman's video camera is exaggerating the flicker a little, but it would be evident in person. The flicker is even more obvious once there is movement of the light source. A bridge rectifier would change AC to DC, which would then mean no issues with polarity switching and the LED would then be on constantly.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Wrong, Flicker is cause by camera scan rate. No flicker if you were right beside it at the time.
> 
> Plus bridge rectifier would do zero to remedee this problem. I'm a 35 year broadcast engineer and if you want to argue my point feel free to PM me.


I disagree but no need to be a douche about it. Being a broadcast engineer doesn't mean much to me. Tell me how you know for sure and why, we're not blithering Idiots....


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Superedge is right as I have a 12v 18ah on a battery maintainer and with a 27 watts Led, my driveway is 100ft long and it illuminates beyond without snow yet. Good Luck


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*put a light on a honda hs80*

I wanna put a light on a honda hs80. i'm told the engine is not set up to run a light. anyone know of a good battery powered say led light i could attach to maybe the front of the gas tank(maybe with velcro) ?

thank you


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

FLSTN said:


> I wanna put a light on a honda hs80. i'm told the engine is not set up to run a light. anyone know of a good battery powered say led light i could attach to maybe the front of the gas tank(maybe with velcro) ?
> 
> thank you


Can't speak to your HS80, but you may consider this as another option, in case you do not have the power output. 

​Energizer 7 LED Headlight - Weatherproof & 4 Lighting Modes

The benefit, is that it can be used in more applications than just one. And cheap. 

The downfall, is if you have kids. They love these things.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

FLSTN said:


> I wanna put a light on a honda hs80. i'm told the engine is not set up to run a light. anyone know of a good battery powered say led light i could attach to maybe the front of the gas tank(maybe with velcro) ?
> 
> thank you




mountain bike led lights. most come with bar clamps you can adapt and are if you get a good one they are leagues beyond what those energizer and other headband ones are.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

whats the point of a gps warning sticker, just informs me that it is there and to rip it out before i steal it


----------

